# The Departed Appreciation Thread



## MetalMike (Oct 14, 2006)

Fucking awesome movie!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 15, 2006)

It was a real good movie, I loved the ending.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Oct 15, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Jack Nicholson...even though DeNiro was originally asked to play the role of Costello -- he turned it down because he's dedicated to directing his own film right now. The role went from one of my favourite actors of all time to the other! lol.

Absolutely loved it. Great movie.


----------



## Papa Shank (Oct 15, 2006)

The ending in paticular is awesome but I enjoyed watching all of it, Mark Wahlberg totally stole the show.


----------



## Kkoznarek (Sep 10, 2011)

Papa Shank said:


> The ending in paticular is awesome but I enjoyed watching all of it, Mark Wahlberg totally stole the show.



I dunno man for me I'm totally on the fence when it comes to the ending, Mark Wahlbergs character was totally UN likable and for me the fact that he got to dish out the just desserts is a bit annoying to me. But aside from that the rest of the movie was friggin AWSOME


----------



## Rock4ever (Sep 14, 2011)

Part where the elevator opens and Leonardo gets popped square in the forehead was classic!

Oh and damn was Vera Farmiga hot in that movie!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 14, 2011)

While I personally prefer the Infernal Affairs series (particularly the first), this is one of the few remakes that Hollywood didn't butcher and turned out rather well.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 15, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Oh and damn was Vera Farmiga hot in that movie!



Good God, was she ever.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 16, 2011)

"Who the fuck are you?"

"Im the guy who does his fuckin job, you must be the other guy."


----------



## Blake1970 (Sep 16, 2011)

Fantastic movie.


----------



## The_Mop (Sep 17, 2011)

Personal favourite line:

'Hey, how's your mother?'

'Oh, I'm afraid she's on the way out'

'We all are, act accordingly'


----------



## Black_Sheep (Sep 18, 2011)

Great movie. Scorsese's best work imo. All the actors did a great job in their roles. The story is really interesting and the ending is awesome. 

Damn, just realised i haven't watched this in a loong time, might just watch it again today. It's a boring sunday afternoon anyway....


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 18, 2011)

great movie. i think i'll go watch it now!


----------



## daemon barbeque (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes, one of my all time favorites, and the only movie where Wahlberg plays a disgusting role and aces in it! All characters where portrayed enough detailed and awesomely.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 18, 2011)

Funnily enough this was on Tv last night.Great movie


----------



## Mexi (Sep 21, 2011)

the dialogue between alec baldwin and mark wahlberg is priceless


----------



## jordanky (Sep 30, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Part where the elevator opens and Leonardo gets popped square in the forehead was classic!



What's awesome is that the first time I watched this movie, I fell asleep like twenty minutes in. I woke back up right before the elevator doors opened. Still didn't ruin it though.


----------

